

 Need your opinion about my video and project - JlasVegas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLkrZ8bOEwM&feature=plcp

======
donebizkit
\- I think you misspelled the name. Shouldn't it be "World" not "Word" \- I
like the idea. Good luck.

~~~
JlasVegas
thank you)

------
sharemywin
the english in the video is missing "the" several times. but I like the idea.
Do you get points badges for creating photos? do you get to see the top voted
photos?

~~~
JlasVegas
sharemywin thank you for your comments, Now we don`t have any badges and so
on. We want to create minimal viable product. I could send you an invitation,
when we fihished.

~~~
sharemywin
thanks, please do.

